# Parelli saved the life of another horse!



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

As some of you know, my warmblood was going to be put down for his aggressive behavior if no one had wanted him. That was a little over a year ago, and now we are playing in Level 3/4 and advancing every time we play!

A friend of mine in St. Louis (not Parelli) told me about a little 14.3hh arab gelding, 6 years old with NICE breeding who has been successfully shown in the past, who has developed a really bad bucking problem since being in dressage training. No one can ride him, be bucks everyone off as soon as they get in the saddle. The owner was going to put him down at the end of the month if no one wanted him (she was giving him away). The dressage trainer couldn't ride him, the owner couldn't ride him, and several other accomplished riders couldn't ride him. She asked me if I knew any Parelli people who wanted a project horse, so I posted about him on a couple of Parelli Yahoo Groups I'm a member of. One lady immediately e-mailed me and wanted to know more about him.....I gave her my friend's phone number, and tonight I got an e-mail from her and she is taking the horse!! She is very excited and she's had experience with these kinds of issues before.....and she's an upper level Parelli student! I'm SO HAPPY right now!! I'm so thankful this little guy got a second chance, this time with a savvy owner! 

I just had to share this, I'm so happy right now that this horse wasn't put down just because of issues that people created. Talk about a success story!!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, and I asked the lady to keep me updated on her progress with him, so I'll post about that when I hear something


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's nice to hear about a horse that was possibly saved from death. I hope his new owner is successful.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is a fantastic story , I am so glad that this guy has gotten a second chance and a new beginning : ) BTW , what are the Parelli yahoo groups that you are part of? Do you think you could give me some info on them. I only know of Share Parelli.com . 
You could PM and let me know as I would like to possibly join a group like this.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

I would love to see the pictures of the X-rays after.


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

Oh the irony, I recently got a horse in that is 8 yrs old and very close to being permanently lame thanks to the Parelli program. My trainer said that it would be a good idea for me to learn how to fix the physical imbalances of a former Parelli horse from start to finish.

X-rays would be interesting.......


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not a follower of Parelli but I like some of his training program. If a horse goes lame from "doing Parelli" I would more suspect the trainer rather then Parelli's methods.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

FlitterBug said:


> Oh the irony, I recently got a horse in that is 8 yrs old and very close to being permanently lame thanks to the Parelli program. My trainer said that it would be a good idea for me to learn how to fix the physical imbalances of a former Parelli horse from start to finish.
> 
> X-rays would be interesting.......


 
:-| Oh here we go again:-|


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree. It's probably more to do with the handler than the program itself. 

To the OP, definitely keep us updated on this guy's progress!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all!  Didn't we learn that in kindergarden? Show a little respect.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Just found out the lady who is taking this little guy was stalled next to me at the Parelli Celebration in Kansas City back in July!! What are the chances?! This is so cool!


----------



## Marilyn (Sep 11, 2009)

sounds really awesome!
would like to read more bout this horse (maybe with pics`?)

and he didnt have any issues with his back etc?didnt he?


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think the owner checked for back pain. If not, I do know his new owner will give him a good once-over for anything physical


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm glad that you were able to help find the right person to help the horse. I currently have the same type of issue. There is an adorable 5 year old Arabian mare at a barn I train at, and she wasn't handled right, and has some issues, so the owner is seriously thinking of putting her down if I can't find someone to take her in, as I don't have the money to pay for board, otherwise I would take her in a heart beat. She's not a bad horse, its just that no one has taken the time with her. Maybe I'll try posting on some forums like you did, see if I have any luck.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay Flitterbug, help me out here! 

I do not like PP, but I've never heard this would you mind PM'ing me and filling me in on this. Thanks!


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry (Oct 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, not all placements turn out to be success stories, and I don't think PP has anything to do with a good person taking in a desperate soul.
Parelli hasn't done anything in this case, if he had, there would be a rescue foundation that he invested his training fees into, which I don't think there is. I'm sorry, but I just don't see putting Parelli on a pedestal as something beneficial. That stuff is basic common sense anyway, he just had the smarts to make it profitable, for him.
I truly hope this story has a good outcome, I'm just trying to be realistic.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Actually, Parelli has everything to do with this. No one who was non-Parelli could do anything with him, just like my warmblood before I got him. I've had a report since on this horse and she is working him successfully on the ground and he's doing wonderfully. I'm doing things with my warmblood now that everyone else wouldn't have even considered doing. So yes, Parelli has EVERYTHING to do with this story.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong but I believe Pat and Linda have started helping out horse rescues by picking a horse that is need of a home, helping to train it (using the 7 games ) then finding a dedicated home for the horse. I believe that they are doing that at all the Celebrations ....I know they did at the one in PA.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Spirithorse said:


> Actually, Parelli has everything to do with this. No one who was non-Parelli could do anything with him, just like my warmblood before I got him.


In my experience most of the people that claim a clinician are inferior to those that learn it and make it thier own. Statements like those above are why you get so much grief about preaching Parrelli. Just because the first competent person to handle this horse is a Parrelli kool-aid drinker doesn't mean that another competent horseman couldn't have fixed it.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, Parelli has started working with the Humane Society and taking horses and working them at the Celebrations and then adopting them out at the end of the 4 days. It's wonderful!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> In my experience most of the people that claim a clinician are inferior to those that learn it and make it thier own. Statements like those above are why you get so much grief about preaching Parrelli. Just because the first competent person to handle this horse is a Parrelli kool-aid drinker doesn't mean that another competent horseman couldn't have fixed it.


I think you just summed up why I stay out of "Parelli" type conversations. The mindset you just described above.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Lets not turn this into a Parelli bashing thread. Somehow, every positive post that has something to do with Parelli gets turned into a bashing fest. And always by the same individuals.


----------



## Madyson (Aug 27, 2009)

While I do think that Parelli has about 80% (and if not more) to do with this, I also think that the handler of the horse has to play a big part in it as well. Anyone can do Parelli, but not everyone can do it right. And anyone who can do it right, doesn't necessarily have the right mindset and skills to transform a horse.

Good job, SpiritHorse! I think it's wonderful that you can accomplish something like this with the right kind of mindset.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Spirithorse said:


> Yes, Parelli has started working with the Humane Society and taking horses and working them at the Celebrations and then adopting them out at the end of the 4 days. It's wonderful!


 
OK now I am anti Parelli! I can't support anyone that works with the Humane Society.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats great it has a new home  but if it was sucessfully shown, surely it just means something has slipped out of place in the field or wherever and is now causing some back pain?


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

That's a sweet story - I like happy endings! I am glad you've realized success with your horse and I hope this lady can do wonders with the rescue!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I enjoyed the story. Keep us updated.


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry (Oct 27, 2009)

Spirithorse said:


> Lets not turn this into a Parelli bashing thread. Somehow, every positive post that has something to do with Parelli gets turned into a bashing fest. And always by the same individuals.


I hope you realize that Parelli bashing threads seem to have the same common denominator...you. Please don't blame the bashing on us, realize that your preaching(which is exactly what it is) is unwanted/unnecessary just like religious preaching. We don't force our views on you, so please stop trying to assimilate us. All I was trying to say is that this is real life, not a fairy tale with all happy endings. Sometimes things don't work out as planned regardless of our best attempts. Have your views, but don't just dismiss realism as bashing. I'm sure I could've done wonders with that horse because I'm committed, dedicated, and concerned for the horse's well-being, but I don't believe in Parelli. IMO, the golden rule is to find what works and adapt to our horses needs. "There's more than one way to skin a cat."

Have a great day


----------



## Madyson (Aug 27, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> OK now I am anti Parelli! I can't support anyone that works with the Humane Society.


I hope you don't mind me asking you this, but...

Why don't you support the Humane Society?

Just wondering. XD


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

AlbertaHighCountry said:


> I hope you realize that Parelli bashing threads seem to have the same common denominator...you. Please don't blame the bashing on us, realize that your preaching(which is exactly what it is) is unwanted/unnecessary just like religious preaching. We don't force our views on you, so please stop trying to assimilate us. All I was trying to say is that this is real life, not a fairy tale with all happy endings. Sometimes things don't work out as planned regardless of our best attempts. Have your views, but don't just dismiss realism as bashing. I'm sure I could've done wonders with that horse because I'm committed, dedicated, and concerned for the horse's well-being, but I don't believe in Parelli. IMO, the golden rule is to find what works and adapt to our horses needs. "There's more than one way to skin a cat."
> 
> Have a great day


lol:lol: *shakes head*

Thank you to those of you who have posted POSITIVE responses, seeing as this is a POSITIVE thread


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Spirithorse said:


> lol:lol: *shakes head*
> 
> Thank you to those of you who have posted POSITIVE responses, seeing as this is a POSITIVE thread


Actually I agree with AlbertaHighCountry. If anything Spirithorse, your attitude is creating more PP dislike in me and several others that I chat with off the forum.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not surprised you agree with AlbertaHighCountry. This thread was posted for positive purposes, not for the intention of me being told I live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok...to be honest i looked at this thread because i saw "saved another horse" in the title not PP.....to be honest im not even a PP fan...I like CA better...BUT i do think after reading everything that everyone needs to chill out...We dont need preaching...we dont need bashing....we dont need realism or fantasy....

The main point is that a horse found a good home....and I think it would be nice to keep updated on the horses progress....whatever the program may be....

Keep us posted!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Madyson said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking you this, but...
> 
> Why don't you support the Humane Society?
> 
> Just wondering. XD


I think that they poke thier noses were they don't belong and we need a national organization for animal rights like we need a bad case of boils. Local humane societies are somewhat more efficient and flexible. They still are annoying and preachy about things they really don't understand but at least they lack the power to usurp my right to do as I wish with my private property (horses).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AlbertaHighCountry said:


> I hope you realize that Parelli bashing threads seem to have the same common denominator...you. Please don't blame the bashing on us, realize that your preaching(which is exactly what it is) is unwanted/unnecessary just like religious preaching. We don't force our views on you, so please stop trying to assimilate us. All I was trying to say is that this is real life, not a fairy tale with all happy endings. Sometimes things don't work out as planned regardless of our best attempts. Have your views, but don't just dismiss realism as bashing. I'm sure I could've done wonders with that horse because I'm committed, dedicated, and concerned for the horse's well-being, but I don't believe in Parelli. IMO, the golden rule is to find what works and adapt to our horses needs. "There's more than one way to skin a cat."
> 
> Have a great day


Great post!


It sounds like this horse is having back issues that no one managed to locate. (OP you said this yourself.) Which has nothing to do with PP or any other trainer. I am glad someone is willing to do the necessary medical stuff to determine what is wrong with this horse and hopefully it will quickly be back to its wonderful previous self again. (As you stated OP, this horse was a successful show horse before.)


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry (Oct 27, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It sounds like this horse is having back issues that no one managed to locate. (OP you said this yourself.) Which has nothing to do with PP or any other trainer. I am glad someone is willing to do the necessary medical stuff to determine what is wrong with this horse and hopefully it will quickly be back to its wonderful previous self again. (As you stated OP, this horse was a successful show horse before.)



I am very happy to hear from people with good old common sense. Proper care and dedication are what this horse seems to need just as you mentioned Alwaysbehind..not necessarily a certain type of person with a certain type of belief. I think anyone with a good head on their shoulders and a heart can make a difference in the world, even if it's just one horse at a time. We need less followers and more leaders. That's why we're born with great minds, right? To think for ourselves?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I think that they poke thier noses were they don't belong and we need a national organization for animal rights like we need a bad case of boils. Local humane societies are somewhat more efficient and flexible. They still are annoying and preachy about things they really don't understand but at least they lack the power to usurp my right to do as I wish with my private property (horses).


I take it you have had a run in or two with the ASPCA?

I think the humane society is great, underfunded and undermanned, but a necessary installation to protect animals from cruel human nature. Usually the only ones that seem to have a problem with it are the ones that it serves to bring to justice, property or not.

I agree that the PP preaching is totally unnecessary(and leads to more PP soreness and bashing), but I am glad the horse will be given a chance. Though the fact that the person taking it in is a Parelli follower is totally irrelevant. Any good horseman could work wonders with this horse no matter whose program they are running.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have had no real run ins with them but I have spoken with people that work and volunteer at the local humane society and they are the kind of bleeding hearts that do more harm than good.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahhh, I see and I won't argue with that one bit, I agree.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I have had no real run ins with them but I have spoken with people that work and volunteer at the local humane society and they are the kind of bleeding hearts that do more harm than good.


Yep will have to agree with this 110% if not more.

Rescues are just about as bad too.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's great you saved a horse. but I wont be giving parelli the credit here, you did all the work. Anyone can retrain a horse, having the right set of skills, and understanding the horse is the main factor to sucess. Maybe I should be making my own program. 



> I can't support anyone that works with the Humane Society.


I agree 100% with this, but for different reasons. You think with all their funding the would have better people running the place. I volunteer at a cat shelter. We have very little funding compared to the Humane Society, but we have a much greater rate of placing cats in permenant homes. We dont turn it into a pitty party. 

I got a letter in the mail about proposing an antiteathering law. Hello- we teather our pets on occasion, we dont have a fence (when they want to go out but no one can walk them at the time). Should we instead let them run wild, possibly being hit by a car or have an accidental breeding?? 

I believe the humane society runs the SPCA's? am I wrong?? They took in some of our cats that were placed in a home, sent their way because the owners didnt want them anymore. They put the cats down on the spot, instead of calling us.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll pick ASPCA or the "Humane" Society over PETA anyday.

SillyBunny-If my state/town/city did that a lot of dogs would be road kill. I actually think we need a pro-tether law here. I whacked off my passenger mirror trying to avoid two dogs running lose in front of their home. 

I'm glad the horse found a new owner no matter if a circus clown was training him to be in the Kentucky Derby. : )


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't blame the organization, blame the idiots who don't spueter their pets!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok..so....how about all the bashing stops now? I mean seriously, show a little respect.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

That would be REALLY nice right about now! I hate feeling like all parelli followers apparently know nothing.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

It's also interesting how people will respond to a thread that could be hijacked...and they do hijack it....but they don't respond to a topic that was meant to be positive....only negativity comes from certain individuals....it's pretty telling.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

This forum has seemed very negitive lately and its really sad. And im not talking about only the NH section but thats where im seeing it the most. This section was suppose to be following NH and who agree to it... not just bashing!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Exactly. This section was designed for those who are _interersted_ in NH or who _support_ it, NOT for those people who have nothing better to do than go around bashing NH students.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

100% agreed. 

Waiting for some interesting replies


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I would hope there wouldn't be any more negativity.......but hey, if we get slammed yet again, at least we aren't the ones making fools of ourselves.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

We can only hope! and I agree


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd say the only ones making fools of themselves are the ones who refuse to listen to anyone's opinions other than their own. The point of the thread was to be glad that this horse was receiving a second chance at life. The way you train a horse to be ridden, ground manner ect. Everyone uses different methods, the way an individual person is able to connect to, understand and teach that horse is going to have a much higher success rate than someone who mindlessly follows what someone else says without trying to understand all aspects of the situation. Even in a controlled learning group, not one person can do a training method like another person. So just because you and this other woman were PP followers doesnt mean that some other knowledable person couldnt have found and resolved the problem. So to blantantly dismiss people for saying that no one other than a PP follower would have dared take in this horse was very foolish.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

quote from Mike:


> The Natural Horsemanship forum was added so that those who are interested in Natural Horsemanship techniques would have a place to discuss them. We ask that those who are not interested in or dislike them abstain to allow for the continued enjoyment of others.


Please respect the Conscientious Etiquette Policy and let's try to stay positive and progressive. We realize that Parelli might not be a favorite in this forum, but do remember that there are people like me, spirithorse, and HorsesAreForever that do use Parelli's methods and would really like to be able to share our progress and so on with each other without having to get well...what this and the "What do you think about Parelli" topics are/were getting.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I just want to make sure that what I posted was not taken too negatively.

I think PP is brilliant, an amazing trainer and clinician and NH is a great way to work with horses. 

My point was that it was indeed a blessing the horse was taken care of(as per the OP), though PP really didn't save him IMO(and of course where it is not fair that people openly bashed you guys for saying it, it is just as unfair that you are not at least willing to say yeah we see your point and respect your opinion as well, that could have saved a lot of hostility...).

Yes a PP trainer will probably work wonders with him, but it is not only a PP trainer that could do so. I'm sorry your thread got bashed so hard, I agree it was unnecessary.

Good luck with the horse, let us know if it is a back problem(read that somewhere on here), just goes to show how ignorant people are wanting to put him to sleep rather than taking the time to actually see what was wrong....


----------

